# Buck Boost Transformer



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

> What is your electrical related field/trade:
> Electrical Foreman


Nooooo way man, you'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

snadeau said:


> I want to now how to hook up the following diagram with a primary of 208 and secondary of 120/240
> 
> View attachment 35177


I don't think I could explain it any more clearly than the transformer label does. Try rotating the image 90 degrees if you're still confused.


----------



## snadeau (Sep 16, 2013)

I was not sure if X1 to X3 applies to the secondary of 120/240


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You jumper X2 and X3. That is the neutral point and it must be connected to a grounding electrode. X1 and X4 are the hots.
That is not a buck boost transformer...it is a standard isolation transformer.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't laugh,I get a number of call to hook-up transformers. Easy money!:thumbsup:


----------

